# Is anyone else getting the Bauhinia Dodecahedron (Rex Dodecahedron) from MF8?



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 8, 2012)

This was announced for pre-order a while ago on HKNowstore and is now in stock: http://www.hknowstore.com/locale/en...e&itemid=56f082ef-968c-41b9-a965-170a2139d2cd
I preordered mine the day it was announced, and am still waiting for it to arrive. However, many others have gotten theirs already. So I was just wondering if anyone ordered/ received theirs yet. 

Also, there is a discussion going on on Twisty Puzzle about solving it: http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=293550


----------



## lex (Dec 8, 2012)

wow those chinese puzzlemakers can mass produce anything.

I love this puzzle!!. Its so symmetrically. And non shapeshifting, which I like!!. Defnitily considering as a chirstmas gift lol


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 8, 2012)

lex said:


> wow those chinese puzzlemakers can mass produce anything.
> 
> I love this puzzle!!. Its so symmetrically. And non shapeshifting, which I like!!. Defnitily considering as a chirstmas gift lol


It jumbles.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2012)

Oh, I'm definitely getting one at some point. I don't plan to jumble it (since I think jumbling is silly ) but I do want to work out a solution method and see how fast I can go. Not too many corner-turning dodecas out there!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 8, 2012)

Yeah, I'm so getting one of these. Just waiting to order from PA atm. Looks like a great puzzle 
Also qq, the jumbling on it is pretty trivial, since it jumbles in groups of pieces, and you can't split that group up.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 8, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Yeah, I'm so getting one of these. Just waiting to order from PA atm. Looks like a great puzzle
> Also qq, the jumbling on it is pretty trivial, since it jumbles in groups of pieces, and you can't split that group up.


Plus, orbits aren't a problem once you unjumbled it.
What I mean by this is that you will never have to re-jumbled once you unjumbled.
You know how on the helicopter cube/ curvy copter you have to do a "jumbling move" to solve it because the triangles are out of their orbits?
On the Dayan Gem 2 (3x3 + heli), this does not happen, because of the geometry. If a triangle is out of it's orbit, then it will also be jutting out of the puzzle.
The Bauhinia Dodecahedron has the same case as the Gem 2.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 8, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Also qq, the jumbling on it is pretty trivial, since it jumbles in groups of pieces, and you can't split that group up.


Fair enough. I still won't bother with it when I'm scrambling for a speedsolve though, just like how I don't for the helicopter cube. I kinda view jumbling as a side effect of the mechanism, rather than an essential feature of the permutation puzzle.



rubixwiz031 said:


> Dayan Gem 2 (3x3 + heli)


SERIOUSLY? whydon'tIhavethisyet.gif


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 8, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Fair enough. I still won't bother with it when I'm scrambling for a speedsolve though, just like how I don't for the helicopter cube. I kinda view jumbling as a side effect of the mechanism, rather than an essential feature of the permutation puzzle.
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY? whydon'tIhavethisyet.gif


Yup, its really neat, and not that difficult to figure out.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 18, 2012)

Mine came yesterday, will post pics.


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Dec 18, 2012)

qqwref said:


> Fair enough. I still won't bother with it when I'm scrambling for a speedsolve though, just like how I don't for the helicopter cube. I kinda view jumbling as a side effect of the mechanism, rather than an essential feature of the permutation puzzle.
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY? whydon'tIhavethisyet.gif



Well, you could argue that because the helicopter jumbling changes permutation, it should be used in a scramble, but the bauhinia doesn't reach any new positions with jumbling, so it can be ignored.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 18, 2012)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Well, you could argue that because the helicopter jumbling changes permutation, it should be used in a scramble


I considered that until I realized it would take a ludicrous amount of moves to get a proper scramble out of it. Each jumbling move exchanges two centers (from the four orbits of six each) so to get the 24 pieces properly scrambled you will need a LOT of those, even if you try to figure out the fewest possible number of jumbles. Frankly that additional effect is just not worth considering.


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 18, 2012)

qqwref said:


> I considered that until I realized it would take a ludicrous amount of moves to get a proper scramble out of it. Each jumbling move exchanges two centers (from the four orbits of six each) so to get the 24 pieces properly scrambled you will need a LOT of those, even if you try to figure out the fewest possible number of jumbles. Frankly that additional effect is just not worth considering.


Plus it turns like crap


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 19, 2012)

Here we are...


----------



## Echo Cubing (Dec 19, 2012)

I think this Bauhinia Dodecahedron Black Body seems funny and speedy,and Very hard to solve. many fans like it, so great item!


----------



## iwanabefast (Dec 19, 2012)

rubixwiz031 said:


> Plus it turns like crap



Agreed. Why doesn't mf8 do something, like lubricating their cubes before they sell? The turnings for (eg) Starminx etc.. and this cube
is simply not acceptable. Have to put lots of lubricant. And mind you, the stickers (especially the small little ones) would start to slide off
if you turn the cube forcefully......

So what did you do with the cube ? lube it already ?


----------



## rubixwiz031 (Dec 19, 2012)

iwanabefast said:


> Agreed. Why doesn't mf8 do something, like lubricating their cubes before they sell? The turnings for (eg) Starminx etc.. and this cube
> is simply not acceptable. Have to put lots of lubricant. And mind you, the stickers (especially the small little ones) would start to slide off
> if you turn the cube forcefully......
> 
> So what did you do with the cube ? lube it already ?


Yeah, before I stickered it, I doused it in Maru


----------

